# How about some useful information?



## denfen21 (Apr 15, 2006)

I found out today that I've been blocked from getting the new Tivo software v7.2.2 because my Linksys USB network device (originally recommended by Tivo) isn't compatible with the new software. I went out and bought a Linksys USB200M which happened to be a version 2 which requires v7.2.2 and my Tivo won't recognize it. I disconnected it and tried using the phone connection to get the new software. No luck. I called Tivo support and they said there's no way I can get the software because my unit is in a "holding tank". They can't get it out and they won't be working on it until summer. 

Instead of sending me that stupid newsletter with who's watching what and that stupid Tivo Ambassador, send me useful information like my network device might not be compatible with the next software release. 

Dennis


----------



## demers669 (Apr 18, 2006)

I also purchased the USB200M (ver. 2) and though I was able to get my Tivo box to be recognized on my network, it will disconnect the router from the Internet. My router will show (Linksys WRT54G) everything is connected, I have to unplug the USB200M from the back of the Tivo box to get connectivity back. It may work for a few hours or a few minutes. I am returning the USB200m to Tivo and have orderd a Netgear FA120 in place of it for I do not wish top wait for a solution from Tivo. When I called to get a RMA, the customer service rep said she was not aware of any problems like this. I have read on this board of other people having this problem.


----------



## demers669 (Apr 18, 2006)

Just received a Netgear FA120 USB network adapter and am going to try this. The last time I talked to Tivo support, I finally talked to a "network specialist" who said it could be a bad network adapter. If the Netgear works out the Linksys unit is going back to Tivo. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

demers669 said:


> Just received a Netgear FA120 USB network adapter and am going to try this. The last time I talked to Tivo support, I finally talked to a "network specialist" who said it could be a bad network adapter. If the Netgear works out the Linksys unit is going back to Tivo. Hope this helps you.


I've had excellent with both FA120 adapters that I bought over 2 months ago. They work like a charm.


----------



## denfen21 (Apr 15, 2006)

What speed is the Netgear FA120 connecting at? 10 or 100mbit?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

denfen21 said:


> What speed is the Netgear FA120 connecting at? 10 or 100mbit?


I'm getting 100Mbps.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'm getting 100Mbps.


Help me out -- how do you find out what speed you're getting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Downnload with the https thing, galleon, or the latest TiVoPlayList.


----------

